# Cannot keep my substrate moist!!! Any suggestions?



## Tortilla1989 (Jan 21, 2013)

Any suggestions for keeping my substrate moist? 

I am Using mostly coconut coir.
A little sand mixed in at the bottom, ( I scooped most of the sand out when I read on here that it was a impaction risk) weird most books and things say 50/50 mix of sand and soil is best but the sand just kept getting in her crevices..

Also have some peat moss in there that won't stay moist either.
I mist with a spray bottle everyday. But today I literally just poured water all around to get the substrate moist, I know the climate is meant to stay arid, but my Substrate just drys up. 
My temps stay around 80 constant, my humidity drops to 10 then spikes up to 20 after I spray and hydrate... Then will drop down again the next day..
I recently bought the forest floor bark to add hoping that will be better choice on top of the coconut coir...
Anyone else having these issues? Please give me some suggestions



I had an idea of adding one of those glass bulbs you fill with water and put upside down in potted plants to keep them watered daily I saw on am infomercial years ago thought that would be a good idea to keep the soil moist but the land arid and dry... Anyone ever tried that?

Any tips or tricks would be helpful!! Thank you!!! : ) 

-Tortilla-


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 21, 2013)

Is your enclosure an open to table, glass tank with a lid, fully enclosed vivarium?

Open tops let all the humidity escape out into the room.

Closed, covered tops or fully enclosed tanks help keep your enclosure humid.


----------



## Tortilla1989 (Jan 21, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> Is your enclosure an open to table, glass tank with a lid, fully enclosed vivarium?
> 
> Open tops let all the humidity escape out into the room.
> 
> Closed, covered tops or fully enclosed tanks help keep your enclosure humid.



Sorry I forgot to mention that detail, I am using a glass tank with a screen top. I am in the process of building a tortoise table that will have a open top.


----------



## wellington (Jan 21, 2013)

What kind of tort? Russian? How old?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 21, 2013)

I use a glass tank with a screen top. However, I then covered the screen top with aluminum foil (now clear plastic) with holes cut out for the lights. This makes the tank as enclosed as it can get. 

I have no problems keeping my humidity at 80%. It never goes lower than 50%. I spray at least once in the morning with a water bottle full of warm water, once again when the CHE clicks on at night and occasionally a few extra warm water squirts throughout the day. Sometimes, no extra squirts.

My advice to you is to cover your screen lid if you want to keep your substrate moist. Covering it half way should be enough for you. You have an adult russian I believe, yes? You dont need high humid conditions like my full covered top provides. 

See if that helps


----------



## gregcalverley0327 (Jan 21, 2013)

Just keep pouring water and such I dump a out a gallon or so of water everyday into my sulcatas pen to keep humidity around 70


----------



## Tortilla1989 (Jan 21, 2013)

wellington said:


> What kind of tort? Russian? How old?



Russian Tortoise, Not sure about her age, My Profile Picture is my Tortoise Named "Tortilla". I have only had her for about two months now.




gregcalverley0327 said:


> Just keep pouring water and such I dump a out a gallon or so of water everyday into my sulcatas pen to keep humidity around 70



When I read about the proper humidity levels for a Russian Tortoise, I get all sorts of different answers for the correct humidity. I have read less then 30% which was what I was going by and also read that it should be Higher then 50%, Would someone please clear this up for me. 

I hope all the water I dumped in there today makes a difference. She is having some "shell growth" lines showing right now.


----------



## stinax182 (Jan 21, 2013)

for an adult Russian i think 50%-60%	is fine. the important part is to keep the substrate moist. Russians like to dig and the dry, dusty dirt irritates their eyes.


----------

